# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Historia de la baraja de poker

## zunahioshi

Hola, He leido algo que me ha parecido muy interesante y lo he querido compartir con ustedes. 

"Historia de la baraja de poker


No son demasiado precisos ni conocidos los orígenes exactos del juego de cartas. Hay quien dice que los naipes fueron utilizados originariamente como simples instrumentos adivinatorios, como el tarot, y de ahí pasaron a convertirse en instrumento de juego de azar, pero la teoría no ha sido suficientemente probada. 

Se teoriza sobre la posibilidad de que las 52 cartas simbolizan las 52 semanas del año, las 12 figuras corresponden a los signos del zodíaco, las trece cartas de cada palo los meses lunares y los cuatro palos las cuatro estaciones. Es una teoría interesante, pero no demostrable, por cuanto a lo largo de los siglos, no se han alterado sus símbolos ni su grafismo salvo para estilizarlo más o menos, pero nunca para alterarlo. 

Otro criterio es que cada palo tiene una significación concreta. Los oros o diamantes, sedan el Comercio, según la hipótesis; las espadas o picas, la Milicia; los bastos o tréboles la Agricultura; y, finalmente, las copas o corazones la Religión. A esta última teoría se han sumado numerosos estudiosos del tema. 

Sea como sea, parece ser que los primeros juegos de naipes tienen su origen en Europa, muy posiblemente de origen italiano, y se comenzaron a popularizar a partir del siglo XIV. 

Refuerza esa teoría el hecho probado de que ya en 1330 se jugaba en España y tenía un cierto arraigo en el país, dado que en ese año el rey Alfonso XI dictó una orden, prohibiendo expresamente a los Caballeros de la Orden de la Banda, que él había fundado, intervenir en “partidas de naipes ni cosa parecida”. Más tarde, en 1387, otro rey español, Juan I, ampliaría esa prohibición a todos sus súbditos, no permitiendo legalmente ningún juego de cartas.

Pero como sucede siempre con esta clase de prohibiciones que van contra el sentir popular, tanto por la diversión que el juego produce en sí, como por sus indudables efectos en lo económico, no con ello se logra erradicar el juego ni mucho menos, y se practica clandestinamente, hasta que ya en 1543 el Estado español estipula que nadie puede entrar naipes en España. Y un año más tarde, concede a un banquero de Medina la exclusiva de ventas de barajas, apareciendo en el siglo XVII, por vez primera, un impuesto que se conoció con el nombre de "renta de naipes". 

En otros países europeos suceden cosas parecidas, alternándose las prohibiciones reales con los permisos y licencias que permiten a los diversos Estados recaudar fondos e impuestos gracias a unos juegos que nadie, pese a cuanto se puedan prohibir, dejará de practicar en sus casas o en locales clandestinos. 

Así, van arraigando en la sociedad los más variados juegos, desde las inocentes partidas caseras y familiares hasta Ias grandes timbas de casino o de recinto más o menos legal, que hacen correr inmensas fortunas y generan tantas euforias como desgracias, e incluso llegan a causar asesinatos y suicidios. 

Se sabe que existen curiosos juegos de naipes hechos de plata y otros metales preciosos, de una notable antigüedad. Especialmente para las artes adivinatorias, se han encontrado cartas no sólo de plata, sino alguna de oro, de origen remoto. Son naipes rudimentarios, pero de un enorme valor histórico y material, que hablan ya, si no de juegos concretos, sí de posible utilidad adivinatoria. Tengamos en cuenta que al tarot, posible origen de todos los juegos de naipes, se le atribuye, con bastante fundamento, origen tan lejano como es el egipcio. Es más, existe un “tarot egipcio” que no responde a ningún capricho, sino a indicios claros de que dicho juego de naipes ya se encontraba en tan remoto pueblo. 

Hay quien piensa, incluso, que los naipes pueden tener un origen chino, como sucede con el dominó o el mah-jong, pero lo cierto es que, de provenir de ese país, tendría que ser con anterioridad al propio Antiguo Egipto, y eso ya no parece probable. 

Hoy en día, los fabricantes de naipes han derrochado imaginación en recrear nuevos juegos de cartas, sobre todo del grafismo francés o americano, adoptando toda clase de temas a los naipes tradicionales. Así, podemos ver motivos históricos en ellos -egipcios, persas, etruscos, árabes, medievales, etc.-, artísticos -cuadros o esculturas famosos-, culturales, taurinos, deportivos, cinematográficos, políticos, geográficos, conmemorativos, eróticos y un largo etcétera, sin alterar el palo o el valor de cada carta. 

También muchos países encargan emisiones de barajas conmemorativas de sus efemérides nacionales, como se encargan en filatelia sellos de conmemoración. Y hemos podido ver barajas como homenaje a la Guerra de Suez, a la de Secesión americana, al jubileo real británico, a la conquista de la Luna o a los éxitos espaciales, a los Juegos Olímpicos y otros muchos acontecimientos. Resulta obvio apuntar que esas ediciones hacen las delicias de los coleccionistas de naipes, que los hay y en abundancia. 

En España, un museo del naipe, digno de visitar es el que posee la firma Heraclio Fournier en su sede de Vitoria (Alava), donde por cierto pueden verse hasta naipes circulares, labrados en plata pura, dentro de una amplísima y fascinante colección de barajas de todo el mundo y de todos los tiempos". 

tomado de:

http://www.online-poker-adventure.co..._la_baraja.php

Un saludo

----------


## Doctor Lecter

Me gustaría ampliar algo el con lo que sé de la baraja francesa:

I) La palabra Naipe proviene del fabricante Nícolas Papín. 
En la parte trasera de las cartas, aparecían sus iniciales N P. De ahí, se pasó a llamarlos Na y Pés. Y de la fonética, a la gramática: Naipe.

II) Los palos de la baraja francesa se corresponden con los de la española: Oros y Diamantes (relacionado con el dinero), picas y espadas (armas), bastos y tréboles (de origen vegetal) y copas con corazones (aquí, quien haya leído "El código Da Vinci", verá una relación más obvia entre caliz y el corazón).
PD: No soporto ese libro

III) Las figuras representan a personajes históricos (o míticos).
K - Diamantes: CarloMagno
Q - Diamantes: Judit (personaje bíblico)
J - Diamantes: Lahire (compañero de Juana de Arco)
K - Corazones: Julio Cesar
Q - Corazones: Raquel (personaje bíblico)
J - Corazones: Hector (héroe de troya)
K - Picas: David (personaje bíblico)
Q - Picas: Palas Atenea (diosa de la sabiduría griega)
J - Picas: Hogier u Ogier (paladín de Carlomagno)
K - Tréboles: Alejandro Magno
Q - Tréboles: Argine (es el anagrama de Regina, REINA)
J - Tréboles: Lanzelot (caballero de la mesa cuadrada)

IV) Por último avisar de algo: Las barajas francesa e inglesa NO son la misma. Los ingleses copian el modelo francés, son los que imuenoponen los nombres de las cartas (K de King,Q de Queen y J), mientras que los franceses usaban Valet (V), Dame (D) y Roi (R). No sé de donde viene la J. Los ingleses incluyen también el comodín y cambian el 1 del as por una A. Si somos pijoteros, la baraja de poker (que es la que usamos para los trucos de magia) es la inglesa, no la francesa.

Bueno, estoy especialmente orgulloso de, siendo como soy, un completo novato en la magia, poder aportar algo al foro.

----------


## Noelia

Muy interesante esta historia de la baraja. no la conocía.

----------


## wydx

no es por contradecir a zunahioshi pero el año no tiene 56 semanas?

----------


## Tereso

> J - Tréboles: Lanzelot (caballero de la mesa cuadrada)


Como Don Quijote, en cuanto le tocaban sus andantes y caballerescas historias perdía la razón... y yo evitando que se te faga algun desaguisado, un tuerto o algún mal fecho, quisiera aclarar que Lancelot no era caballero de la mesa cuadrada... era un caballero de la mesa redonda:P y ¿qué digo un caballero? Era EL Caballero  :Wink: 


Interesantísima la historia de los NPs jejeje se agradece mucho el aportazo, sigue así  :Smile1:

----------


## ranijo

> no es por contradecir a zunahioshi pero el año no tiene 56 semanas?



mmmmmmmmmmmm, a ver........
365 (días por año) / 7 (días por semana)= 52,14 (semanas por año)





Bueno, y para que no sea off-topic del todo.........una pequeña aportación más. Baraja inglesa

----------


## Némesis

Una colega mía de ecuador me comentó que allí el as en realidad tenía un valor de 10... ¿Algún compañero sudamericano puede confirmar o desmentir ese dato?

----------


## Tereso

> Una colega mía de ecuador me comentó que allí el as en realidad tenía un valor de 10... ¿Algún compañero sudamericano puede confirmar o desmentir ese dato?


Yo tengo entendido que el valor del As depende del juego que se esté llevando a cabo... por ejemplo en el Black Jack... vale o 1 o 10 según como andes en tu mano... y hablando de manos en el agresivo juego del "manotazo" ahí el As vale 1, no se si el comentario de tu colega venga por ese lado....

Saludos!

----------


## Sirius_5

> Iniciado por Nemesis
> 
> Una colega mía de ecuador me comentó que allí el as en realidad tenía un valor de 10... ¿Algún compañero sudamericano puede confirmar o desmentir ese dato?
> 
> 
> Yo tengo entendido que el valor del As depende del juego que se esté llevando a cabo... por ejemplo en el Black Jack... vale o 1 o 10 según como andes en tu mano... y hablando de manos en el agresivo juego del "manotazo" ahí el As vale 1, no se si el comentario de tu colega venga por ese lado....
> 
> Saludos!


Perdona que te corriga, pero en Black Jack el AS vale 1 o 11 según te convenga, lo sé de buena tinta puesto que he sido croupier de un casino en palma de mallorca y me dedicaba al juego de black jack

Un saludo

----------


## Lucas Moobob

Lo siento pero...




> J - Tréboles: Lanzelot (caballero de la mesa cuadrada)


Mesa cuadrada :Confused: ? jejeje, se te debe haber ido el santo al cielo con los Monty Pyton.jajaja. Mesa redonda. (aqui no ha ocurrido nada)

----------


## Marcos Abo.

Gracias por la información. Utilizo parte de la historia de la baraja de póker como introducción a un truco que le viene como anillo al dedo... y resulta muy interesante, le da un toque de cultura-misterio...

----------


## chilango142

MUY INTERESANTES TODOS ESTOS DATOS... FELICITACIONES Y QUE SIGA EL AMOR POR LA MAGIA....

----------


## RoadVirus

He visto en algun otro post (no se cual) que la J equivale a "Jack" (no se si es verdad).

Saludos

----------


## ign

> He visto en algun otro post (no se cual) que la J equivale a "Jack" (no se si es verdad).
> 
> Saludos



En la baraja americana equivale a Jack, mientras que en la francesa es V de Valet.

Según tengo entendido significa paje o mozo (corregidme si me equivoco), por lo que guardan una gran similitud con las Sotas de la baraja española.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## raistlin22

Muy bueno e instructivo. excelente post (sobre todo para novatos como yo, je!)
Salu2.

Raistlin

----------


## MagoRoque

Cuelgo como post unos datos q tengo guardaos por el ordenador (me tengo creado un archivo con cositas magicas) Espero q os sirvan. No recuerdo de dnd los saque.

Poco se sabe del origen de la baraja de cartas, aunque hay rumores de que pudo haber sido en China hacia el año 1120. 

Al comienzo, la baraja tenía un uso mágico y simbólico como medio de ver el futuro, hoy en día siguen manteniendo ese simbolismo. Si nos fijamos en la baraja francesa, hay cartas negras y rojas que simbolizan la dualidad del día y la noche, hay trece cartas por palo que simbolizan las 13 fases de la luna, 12 cartas de figuras, que representan los doce meses del año, 4 palos que simbolizan las 4 estaciones, 52 cartas, tantas como semanas tiene el año, y si sumamos el valor de todas las cartas suman 364, más un comodin 365 (días del año) y más otro comodín 366 para los años bisiestos. 

Se dice que para combatir sus depresiones, el rey Carlos V El Sabio, rey de Francia en el siglo XIV dedicaba muchas horas al uso de la baraja de cartas, se supone que haciendo solitarios. 

La revolución de los naipes vino con la invención de la imprenta a mediados del XV. Fueron los aragoneses, los que jugaban a la "gresca" en el siglo XIII; la gresca es la antecesora de la popular y actual brisca. El juego estuvo prohibido duarnte largo tiempo y se jugaba de forma clandestina. La iglesia toleró el juego, al que consideraba entretenimiento inocente.

Los que hayan ido a las jornadas de vitoria y a la visita al museo fournier, habran podido conocer en detalle la historia de la baraja. 
Una de las cosas que mas me llamo la atencion fue que el nombre original es Naipe, y que pasaron a llamarse Cartas por curiosas circunstancias. Los 4 palos representaban a los 4 estamentos de la sociedad: nobles, clerigos, caballeros y campesinos (si no recuerdo mal lo que nos dijo la guia). El hecho de tener un naipe era algo raro, ya que se consideraban producto de lujo. Ah! pero aqui viene lo de carta! Entre nobles se escribian en la parte de detras de lo naipes, pero escribian cosas muy diversas: desde saludos, hasta estrategias militares..etc... y por ese intercambio de informacion escrita se les dio el nombre de cartas

clerigo -copas 
caballeros/ejercito - espadas 
oros - nobleza 
bastos - campesino 

vaya, si tienes oportunidad de visitar el museo de Fournier en Vitoria te aseguro que aprenderas un monton de cosas de estas que sirve sin lugar a duda para potenciar algun juego de cartas. 

Esto es todo lo que tengo. Esta curioso.
Yo no he ido al museo, xo los q seais del norte deberiais hacer una visita al museo, puede mejorar vuestras rutinas xq seguro q algo podreis aprovechar para hacer alguna introduccion para algun juego. y total... el saber no ocupa lugar.
salu2 magicos[/b]

----------


## Calion

> Una colega mía de ecuador me comentó que allí el as en realidad tenía un valor de 10... ¿Algún compañero sudamericano puede confirmar o desmentir ese dato?


Hola, 
te puedo decir que aparte de que valga 10 en el black jack, aqui en chile se juega mucho el Carioca (se juega con dos barajas), y en este juego el As vale 20, dependiendo del juego cambia su valor, en algunos es la mejor carta y en otros... la peor!

Y bueno 
el tema Exelente, muy interesante, aunque no tengo nada que agregar, me gustaria hacer una pregunta haber si alguien sabe, es sobre el Joker, que ya todos sabemos que es el comodín, Bufón, etc, etc, etc.
Pera fuera de eso nada mas en especial ?? 
osea solo se agrego a la baraja para que valga cualquier carta??
o tiene su significado??

Espero que me respondan!
Un Saludo!

----------


## MagoRoque

En esta pagina sobre la historia del poker dicen que el comodin data del año 1875 y que surgio en estados unidos. Pero no pone nada de su significado.
http://www.juego-poker-online-a-gana...del-poker.html

De todos modos si quieres saber mas sobre el comodin mira en este antiguo post:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/about714...49b35788354c03

----------


## Calion

Gracias MagoRoque,
Muy Agradecido   :D 
Saludos!

----------


## ytusganas

Para los principiantes,antes de empezar teneis que conocer bien que baraja utilizamos en la cartomagia y conocer un poco de su historia nunca biene mal  :Wink1: 







La *baraja inglesa o Francesa* es un conjunto de 52 cartas repartidas en cuatro palos. A menudo se incluyen en esta baraja dos cartas comodín.  


 La baraja inglesa tiene su origen en la , pero está más difundida que esta.  


 Los palos como hemos dicho antes serian los siguientes:



Picas ♠,Corazones ♥,Diamantes ♦,Tréboles ♣.  	
 La baraja se compone de dos palos negros (las picas y los tréboles) y dos palos rojos(corazones y diamantes)y cada palo esta formado por 13 cartas las cuales se ordenan de la siguiente manera: 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,J,Q,K y A de menor a mayor rango.Los dos comodines se denominan jokers.


 Ahora voy a introducir un poco de su historia:


*HISTORIA.*


 Su verdadera procedencia no se sabe exactamente.Se cree que vienen de china y que fueron introducidas en Europa a traves del medio oriente.Los primeros testimonios de naipes europeos son de finales del siglo XIV. A lo largo del siglo siguiente se extendieron por Europa con una enorme celeridad, situación que conocemos debido a las numerosas prohibiciones de este juego.
 Los ejemplares más antiguos provienen de Italia.



*¿COMO LLEGA ESTA BARAJA DESDE FRANCIA HASTA INGLATERRA?*



 Los impresores y grabadores franceses llevaron los naipes hasta Inglaterra. Los dibujos de las figuras de la baraja inglesa derivan del modelo francés llamado de Rouen  allí adoptaría la forma de la que actualmente se conoce como *baraja inglesa.*



 La expansión delimperio británico por todo el planeta convirtió la baraja inglesa en el modelo estándar de las cartas de juego.


 	 	 Hasta la segunda mitad del siglo XVII, las cartas llevaban el dorso blanco. A partir de ese momento, se comenzaron a imprimir los dorsos con el fin de dificultar que los jugadores adivinasen las cartas de sus oponentes.
 Las figuras reversibles aparecieron hacia 1850, aunque no empezaron a ser aceptadas en los tradicionales clubes británicos hasta, por lo menos, diez años después. Más tarde, se incorporan los índices en todas sus variantes: dos, cuatro, gigante, únicamente numerales. Y en Estados Unidos, aparece la figura del Joker.  
*Las figuras * 



	 	 Los nombres de las figuras provienen de personajes de la realeza y en inglés se llaman _court cards_. La carta J o _Jack_ es conocida como Jota o Sota y representa a un sirviente. La Q o _Queen_ es llamada Reina o Qüina. La K o _King_ se denomina Rey o Kaiser.  
 La Sota de Picas (J♠), la Sota de Corazones (J♥) y el Rey de Diamantes (K♦) aparecen dibujados de perfil, a diferencia del resto de las figuras que se les ve toda la cara. Estas cartas eran comúnmente llamadas “tuertos”. Había una frase para decidir qué cartas serían los comodines: "acey, ducey, one-eyed Jack" que significa que los Ases, Doses y las Sotas de Pica y de Corazones sirven de comodín.  



 Las cuatro reinas sujetan flores en sus manos, pero la de Picas (Spades) tiene además un cetro, que parece ser un recuerdo de la espada original.
 Las hojas que sostiene la Jota de Corazones en su mano derecha derivan de la empuñadura de la espada que sujetaba en un principio.
 En la baraja francesa, las figuras representaron a personajes históricos, por ejemplo, el Rey de Corazones era Carlomagno, el Rey de Diamantes, Julio César, etc...


*El As*





 	 	 Podria considerarse la carta favorita de la mayoria de la gente.Su nombre en inglés _''_ACE_'',_ que designa a la carta de cada palo con un solo símbolo, proviene del latín AS y del griego HEIS, palabras para referirse a la unidad. Debería por ello ser la carta inferior de la baraja, sin embargo, en la mayoría de juegos, es la carta de mayor rango.
 No se conoce el origen de esta transposición de valores, que algunos atribuyen a los cambios ocurridos durante la guerra de independencia de Estados Unidos y la Revolución Francesa, cuando el pueblo en ambos países se rebeló contra sus respectivos soberanos. Aun así, el As correspondía a la carta mayor en varios juegos antes de aquellos sucesos históricos.
 De esta carta surgen las expresiones “tener un as bajo la manga” (tener un plan secreto o una ayuda extra) o “ser un as” (ser el mejor en algo).


*El Joker*





 	 	 El Joker o comodín surgió en Estados Unidos. La palabra significa burlón, bromista o .guasón Esta carta se diferencia del resto porque no tiene rango ni palo y se introduce en los juegos como una carta especial que sustituye a cualquier otra.
 Los diseños más comunes representan la cara o la figura medieval del bufón, juglar o arlequín.






Actualmente existen infinitos modelos de barajas francesas , diferentes en modelos colores y marcas:





 	 	 Las mas utilizadas en la cartomagia podria decirse que son las bicycle,por su calidad estandar pero cada baraja tiene algo que le hace ser diferente al resto , ya sea color,tacto o grandaria.

----------


## Pulgas

Muchas gracias ytusganas por el tema, has aportado un documento muy completo.
He trasladado el tema que abriste a este otro, más antiguo, para no diversificar la información y que se pueda encontrar con mayor facilidad.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Ytusganas, excelente trabajo, yo voto para que quede como post fijo.

----------


## ytusganas

muchas gracias amigos :D




> Muchas gracias ytusganas por el tema, has aportado un documento muy completo.
> He trasladado el tema que abriste a este otro, más antiguo, para no diversificar la información y que se pueda encontrar con mayor facilidad.
> Un saludo.



de acuerdo gracias  :Smile1: 




> Ytusganas, excelente trabajo, yo voto para que quede como post fijo.


 
 muchas gracias :D

 por cierto me gustaria hablar con algun administrador o moderador por lo siguiente:

 tengo otro tema pero contiene tecnicas no avanzadas pero si tecnicas que algun usuario igual no conoce y no creo que sea conveniente hacerlo publico del todo

 que tengo que hacer??

 saludos

----------


## Pulgas

> por cierto me gustaria hablar con algun administrador o moderador por lo siguiente:
> 
> tengo otro tema pero contiene tecnicas no avanzadas pero si tecnicas que algun usuario igual no conoce y no creo que sea conveniente hacerlo publico del todo
> 
> que tengo que hacer??
> 
> saludos


Puedes dirigirte a cualquiera de nosotros por privado  y consultarlo. De todas maneras, si contiene técnicas que se desvelen, deberás esperar a tener acceso a la Zona Secreta y colgarlo ahí.

----------


## ytusganas

> Puedes dirigirte a cualquiera de nosotros por privado  y consultarlo. De todas maneras, si contiene técnicas que se desvelen, deberás esperar a tener acceso a la Zona Secreta y colgarlo ahí.



muy bien gracias  :Smile1:

----------

